# Es ist offiziell! Britney ist wieder bei Sitcom mit dabei.



## Tokko (29 Apr. 2008)

*

Besorgt extra Armbänder und Security, denn die seit mehreren Wochen kursierenden Gerüchte haben sich bestätigt: Britney Spears wird tatsächlich in mindestens einer weiteren Folge der auf dem US-Sender CBS ausgestrahlten Sitcom How I Met Your Mother zu sehen sein.Wie von Fox Studios bestätigt wurde, soll Britney in der 19. (und vorletzten) Folge, die am 12. Mai gezeigt wird, wieder die Rolle der Abby übernehmen. “Wir freuen uns alle sehr, dass Britney wieder mit dabei sein wird”, gab der HIMYM-Boss Craig Thomas bekannt. „Und um es gleich vorab zu sagen: Ja, Mom, Britney ist sehr nett, und nein ich kann dir leider kein Autogramm besorgen.“ 
Die Dreharbeiten sollen Montag beginnen.*

Quelle :
eonline.com


----------

